# Anyone use a Bercomac blower?



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

Anyone using a Becomac snowblower? Whats the opinion on them? What are the gear box and gears made out of?


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I used to have a 48" Kimpex. From what I can tell they are the same thing. It worked great, just had to take it slow in a wet snow. It would throw snow a long ways though. Not sure what the gear box is made of. Never had a problem with it though.


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

i have one its sweeet cleans drives ways cleaner then my plow


----------

